# 15" HiRez MacBook Pro - 36% more work space = good deal for most



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Came across this set of photos and it makes it easier to assess the extra 36% screen real estate with the hi-rez option.



















Most clients get the matte version and we consider both money well spent.

HOWEVER - the high dots per inch may be problematic for some.

For comparison a 23/24" monitor has 2.07 million pixels of workspace
The same as a 17" MBP

The HiRez 15 is 1.7 million versus 1.3 million on the standard 15".

Those are significant gains for working if your eyes are up to it.

The bright matte screen lets you pull it in a little closer so mitigates the high dpi...squint factor.

We consider this option plus the use of the i5 and i7 to be a significant positive step in the category.










IF you read a lot on the screen....do assess it with your own vision...I find even the standard rez my eyes tire....one reason I like the Kindle App....just pop up the font size.

I do wish Apple would address this at the system level more thoroughly


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Matte versus glossy*

Came across this as well which demonstrated the diffusion of reflection the matte offers..










article is a bit dated but still useful



> *Notebook screens: matte vs glossy and Macbook Pro vs Macbook screen*
> Posted on 16. Mar, 2007 by Brandon in Mac, Photography, Rantings and Ramblings, Technology
> 
> Caution: The following post may seem tedious, boring, shallow, anal-retentive, and perhaps intensely obsessive. However, when you spend absurd amounts of time with computers and photo editing software, things like screens become paramount in importance. Also, skip it if you’re a Mac hater please; trolls will be taken out back and dealt with properly. The content is probably applicable to both Mac and PC, but I’m focusing on Mac in particular.


more 
Notebook screens: matte vs glossy and Macbook Pro vs Macbook screen | The Java Jive


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Was playing with a pair of 15s last night for a client with iffy vision so we set up the stock15 gloss and the hi-rez matte and I have to say the hi-rez was a push for me for things like Safari bookmarks and a few of the system fonts that cannot be altered.

As this move to higher and higher DPi goes on Apple really needs to address this issue.

I'm certain after looking at it he will opt for the standard rez which unfortunately is not available in matte. 

I tried Tinkertool but did not get what I wanted tho did not spend a long time with it. It does not help that the Safari bar for instance is small black print on grey background - if anything Apple needs to make the front window background lighter for more contrast rather than darker.

I may be missing something but have themes gone completely.?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Its always nice to have more real-estate, but when it comes at the expense of font size it's not always a good thing. I find the readability of my 13" MBP to be just about right, but sometimes I do get a bit of eye strain. If it were any smaller it would be a real problem. As far as the gloss screen goes, I quite like it. I was apprehensive when I first got it, but have not had any issues with glare whatsoever. I really don't like the silver bezel treatment apple does with the antiglare models either!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm typing this on a 13" MBP and I run a matte 15" MBP. I must honestly say that I prefer the 13" screen over the 15" matte. I don't do much sitting outside with my laptop, so I don't mind the shiny glass. It makes the colours crisper if you ask me.

I spend far too many hours reading off of screens, I have started to use my iPad to read documents which is helping the eye strain.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The silver bezel is to get rid of the mirror finish on the black bezel.

I find the 13.3 okay as well tho just. I personally could not handle the matte for the resolution tho I prefer the matte screen for outside. I think an aging population and Apple's every increasing DPi are not a good mix for those that are doing more than viewing photos.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> The silver bezel is to get rid of the mirror finish on the black bezel.
> 
> I find the 13.3 okay as well tho just. I personally could not handle the matte for the resolution tho I prefer the matte screen for outside. I think an aging population and Apple's every increasing DPi are not a good mix for those that are doing more than viewing photos.


Agreed... think Apple needs to make the whole Mac OS Interface resolution independent. They should create a control panel with a master slider that increases interface for everything like not only dock, icons, but menu bar as well. I'm sure they could come up with something Apple-ee to deal with any issues that come up with increasing size of menu bar in certain apps.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For sure - let's hope Lion doesn't leave us cross eyed...from squinting.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the 1920x1200 15" display that I had on my Dell machine a few years back. The more options, the better ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Comes complete with handy dandy magnifying glass to read with.
Until Apple fixes the problem with changing font sizes on apps like safari a screen like that is useless except for movies.

Windows does not have the same issue. The fonts can be sized up.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Comes complete with handy dandy magnifying glass to read with.
> *Until Apple fixes the problem with changing font sizes on apps like safari a screen like that is useless except for movies.*
> 
> Windows does not have the same issue. The fonts can be sized up.


+1000000000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My older clients love their Macs but seriously hate this problem.


----------

